# the launch of Just Us Hunting



## Cross eyed bear (Feb 7, 2007)

I wish!!!, when it comes to south east ontario you know I'll be watching it.


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Congrats Rick, wish I was there to share the joy..


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

Congrats Rick can't wait to see the first show


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

trapper1 said:


> Wow what a weekend, we celebrated with a launch party for Just Us Hunting, 140 people strong to meet the entire prostaff and crew of JUH, a few great door prizes, some pop then settled down into the first two episodes of Just Us Hunting. this went over far and above my wildest expectations, the show is awesome, please make an effort to see it this Saturday on Shaw Dirctect 320 (if you have HD it will be on 53)
> thanks everyone.
> a real tired
> Rick Marchand


Rick are they morning?

G


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

Erica posted on FB that they will air at 9:30 AM this saturday..


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Well Rick, if you make it to the SOHC buck contest in Tilbury this March I'd better be getting a Just Us Hunting T-Shirt !!!! lol', just kidding ! Congrats and keep up the great work !
-Matt


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

just been advised the program airing time has been moved to 10:30 am from 9:30 am starting this saturday.
Matt, I've been informed that all booth space has been taken, so sorry won't be making the trip....yes there are JUH t-shirts available....
Rick


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

???? From what I understand Britt advertised that you were coming ???? I better double check !!! Great girl but I tell ya sometimes..................................... lol'


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I had the pleasure of viewing a couple of episodes in full already... WOW YOU`LL BE IMPRESSED a different approach to hunting shows with a format that is unique .. great to see real people doing real hunting.. all I can say is very very professionally done.. TUNE IN GUYS.. Can I meet the cook RIC now there`s some head scratching going on have to watch to see what I mean..lol lol


----------



## D3TH_OVRH3D (Sep 23, 2010)

I just checked my guide on Shaw Direct. Channel 320 is an NBC HD channel. Did you mean if you don't have HD, it'll be aired on channel 053, which is Global? Looking forward to checking it out.


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

it's on Shaw Direct 320 *BUT* if you have HD then it's on channel 53, hope this helps D3TH OVRH3D
Thanks Ted


----------

